# 1 year old Lab/Pit Mix what do you recomend ?



## Shane Shooter (May 27, 2009)

OK I don't know much at all about dog food and I have a new LAB/PIT I've had for about a month now. 

When I first got him he seemed to me anyway very skinny, His Ribs were very visible. 

Now his ribs are still showing, but much better. I feed him twice a day a big meal in the morning and a big meal in the evening.

first I fed him a Pedigree Adult Complete Nutrition Dry Food. Which He hated and would only eat when he was really really hungry. then I started mixing it with meatier wet food. and sometimes he would eat it and sometimes he wouldn't. 

Now I'm mixing this Meatier 6 different meat chunk beef n' chicken Kibbles n' Bits Dry food. mixed with alpo beef wet food. he seems to really like this as I was told that he'll eat the Dry food if its more meaty. 

My Question is am I giving him too much meat is this a healthy Diet for him should I be feeding him differently or is what I'm doing ok ? should I feed him more regularly ? less regularly ?


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

Depending on your budget I would say step up in quality, Kibbles n' bits is one of the worst dog foods out there to be honest.... definitely not trying to be rude though or push a drastic change like going raw or anything. But since your asking you seem to be showing concern over your pooches diet so you might want to goodle 'Dog Food Analysis' and find one that suits your pocket book and makes you feel better about providing a good food to your little mister *smiles*. When you find something you like do a price check on PetSmart.com and also compare different feeding levels, you see too when you go up in quality you go done in quantity so that 15lb bag of dog food is going to last you a lot longer. So if you pay 10 bucks for your kibble now and a bag lasts a month you may find a bag for 20 but you get 2 weeks extra so your really only paying 5.00 for food and your getting a better product *smiles*.

Hope that helps!! (oh and twice a day for feeding is bang on!)


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi...I agree about the Pedigree and/or Kibbles n' Bits Dog food --- the ingredients aren't good at all.....too many fillers and artificial products

I feed my guy Blue Buffalo -- it's affordable ($27.00 for 15 lbs) and available at Petsmart -- 

www.bluebuff.com -- check it out -- the ingredients are awesome!...and he loves it!

I also give him chicken and beef and veggies and sweet potatoes -- and on occasion eggs.....and he loves any kind of cheese (hard/soft/cottage cheese/ricotta cheese/cream cheese)

I believe my dog should eat well -- so he has half dog food and half human food - and he's very happy & fit with a beautiful shiny coat!


----------

